# Any De Rosa Neo Pro owners out there ?



## tecnosabba

Hi all,

A lugged carbon frame is on my wish list. I have considered purchasing a Colnago C-50, before De Rosa introduced their Neo Pro. It is fairly easy to find detailed ride reports, and plenty of pictures, of the C-50, which has long become a classic.

However, I could find far less info on the Neo Pro (which of course is certainly due to the fact that it has been around only for a few months).

Could you post any insight you might have about the Neo Pro? Of course pictures would be welcome as well.

Thank you !

TS


----------



## MERAKMAN

I was considering a Neo Pro or a C50. I would say the Neo Pro is perhaps more modern (it uses a very advanced method of forming the carbon in the moulds) but the C50 is THE classic lugged superbike....

I have wondered if the Neo Pro will be raced, but so far I've had no luck finding out, only hearsay. I do love the look of both machines, so I guess it just comes down to ride performance and personal taste on the looks. As you say; information is very thin on the ground for the Neo...


----------



## eff_dee

The Neo Pro will be stiffer than the C50 I think. The bottom bracket lug is beefier and the lugs look like they cover more tube area.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Yes it is really lovely, seen one at the cycle show, along with King 3 and Avant and Titanio XS. De Rosa's are very understated compared to the competition, at least the frames were that featured at the show were as in darker colours. Which colour do you think you'll go for?


----------



## tecnosabba

*Problems, problems....*



MERAKMAN said:


> Yes it is really lovely, seen one at the cycle show, along with King 3 and Avant and Titanio XS. De Rosa's are very understated compared to the competition, at least the frames were that featured at the show were as in darker colours. Which colour do you think you'll go for?



Well, Merakman,

As far as I'm concerned, (or was that for FD) I do not know yet.

On De Rosa's website, there are few colour options, but others seem to be available, maybe on request. Have a look below:

http://www.cicliambrosini.com/presentazione_000041.htm

I suppose that De Rosa can provide other paintjobs on request.

What I do not like, and which is, I admit, a matter of pure personal taste, is the fact that the colour of the dropouts is different than the frame's, which gives the whole bike a toyish look IMO. A custom paintjob would solve the "problem".

Another detail that I did not notice at first is the absence of a front derailleur tab, and a FD clamp will not be very classic (i.e. C50) looking, which would be a major concern (with all due respect for real life concerns, of course).

So some might ask why I dont't get a C50...well yeah, good question! 

Don't know yet...now is MTB an CX season, then, we'll see.

TS


----------

